# 

## tysia623

Witam ostatnio dostaliśmy informacje odnośnie  położenia blachodachówki. Panowie dekarze za robociznę krzyknęli nam 9000 zł, całość z orynnowaniem i podbitką, bez materiałów. Dodam że dach dwuspadowy z dwoma veluxami, powierzchnia dachu  - 135 m², kąt nachylenia dachu - 40 °. Czy to aby nie przesada te 9000 zł tym bardziej że dach nie jest skomplikowany, nie posiada daszków, wykuszów itd. Napiszcie co o tym sądzicie, bo już sama nie wiem co myśleć

----------


## marcin_cinas

Jak na moje oko to bardzo dużo. U nas 12 tys. za robociznę 160m2 dwuspadowy dachówka cementowa 3 Veluxy 45 m2 grzania papy, i masa obróbek blacharskich, całe lukarny, kominy i attyki i 50cm passy pod rynnowe wszystko na rąbek stojący. Więc raczej twoja wycena to dużo lepiej sprawdź jeszcze ze 2-3 wyceny.

----------


## slawek9000

moi dekarze wzieli 9ys za dach kryty dachówką, z dwoma kominami i ogniomurkami na szczytach, powierzchnia dachu to jakieś 160m2. Ale bez podbitki bo nie lubię tego wynalazku. Dachówka zakładkowa duża (meyer holsen tandem)

----------


## photos

koszt tej robocizny to okolo 6 tys...kazdy dach jest inny i nie powinno sie tak porownywac jak wyzej...liczycie ze wasze sa duzo tansze...a tu koszt montazu samej podsufitki to okolo 1200 zl do 1500 zl...co do tej ceny 9000 tys to po prostu tzw zloty strzal  :smile:  dekarze tak robia jak maja duzo pracy, jak sie uda to dobrze, jak nie to nic nie szkodzi przeciez maja robote

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W moim przekonaniu to wcale nie jest drogo. Tak wycenili swoją pracę i tyle. Jak Ci nie odpowiada to musisz poszukać innej ekipy lub negocjować. Powodzenia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nalepiok

Moim zdaniem 9 tysięcy za Twój dach to zdecydowanie za dużo.
upierałbym się przy kwocie 6-7 tysięcy, bo uważam, że za taką znajdziesz fachowca  :smile:

----------


## tysia623

jak narazie jak sie rozgladamy to oni wychodza najtaniej

----------


## photos

Wiesz ekipa która działa od lat na rynku...Płaci podatki....to nie jest to samo co brygada bez działalności, a bywa też i tak ze i odpowiedzialności...chociaż rzadko. Niestety jak ktoś uczciwie p[odchodzi do pracy i do skarbówki to jego praca musi być wyżej wyceniana. Ale jak to u nas bywa inwestor zaczyna kombinować...może da się taniej...ja nie mówię ze trzeba płacić ile żąda i koniec, potargować się trzeba. Ale popyt kształtuje podaż....Jak każdy chce tanio to tracą na tym wszyscy: państwo, wykonawca, a często także i inwestor. Niemniej jednak uważam że za dach który opisał autor 9 tys to trochę za dużo.

----------


## ala.p

Ja równiez uważam że to dużo. Ale tak naprawdę zapytaj ich o kilka namiarów gdzie robili dachy i obejrzyj je, porozmawiaj z inwestorami u których robili  te dachy. U mnie dach dwuspadowy ponoć 195 m i koszt 8 tys.zł  w lubelskim - blachodachówka.. Nie wiem jak w innych terenach kraju ma się do ceny. Ale teraz powiem że wolałabym zapłacić więcej ale by zrobili dokładniej bo jak narazie to przyjeżdżają kiedy chcą tłumacząc się że gdzieś tam nie skończyli. W dodatku źle zamontowali okno dachowe i już mają poprawkę. Naprawdę dobrego fachowca warto zatrudnić bo parciarz który spartoli to jeszcze na dodatkowe koszty narazi. Też żałuję że wcześniej nie pomyślałam o tym by zobaczyć i porozmawiać z osobami u których dach zrobili. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## photos

No to nie rozumiem dlaczego Ty akurat twierdzisz ze to dużo. Dach autora wątku ma 130 m2 plus około 40 m2 podbitki bo pewnie się tyle uzbiera. A wiadomo ze podbitka kwotowo wychodzi podobnie w montażu więc za około 170 m2 dekarze chcą 9 tys. u Ciebie za 190 wzięli 8 tys i mówisz ze spartolili....odpowiedz sama sie nasuwa.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Im mniejszy dach tym drożej.  A co to za powierzchnia 130 m2, gdzie tu można nadrobić? Gdyby dach miał 400 m2 no to można negocjować. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lukasza

Mój majster od dachu i też podbitki - sprawdzony, okolice 100 tys miasta w Wielkopolsce ceni się: za dachówkę 30 zł/m2 (w tym było 5 veluxów, 1 komin), za rynny (zbiorcze i spustowe) 15 zł/mb, za czoło (deska + blacha wyginana dowolnie czy struktonit) 15 zł/mb, za podbitkę 30 m2. Pełne deskowanie i papowanie wcześniej kosztowało mnie 18 zł/m2. A za więźbę brali 15 zł/m2 dachu. 

Przelicz sobie sam. Dodam, że nie jest to najtańszy wykonawca w regionie byli i od 10 do 25% tańsi, ale nie z takimi referencjami. Za blachodachowkę bym policzył z 15 zł/m2.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

"Mój majster od dachu i też podbitki - sprawdzony, okolice 100 tys miasta w Wielkopolsce ceni się: za dachówkę 30 zł/m2 (w tym było 5 veluxów, 1 komin), za rynny (zbiorcze i spustowe) 15 zł/mb, za czoło (deska + blacha wyginana dowolnie czy struktonit) 15 zł/mb, za podbitkę 30 m2. Pełne deskowanie i papowanie wcześniej kosztowało mnie 18 zł/m2. A za więźbę brali 15 zł/m2 dachu. 

Przelicz sobie sam. Dodam, że nie jest to najtańszy wykonawca w regionie byli i od 10 do 25% tańsi, ale nie z takimi referencjami. Za blachodachowkę bym policzył z 15 zł/m2."

Proszę wstaw zdjęcia roboty.

----------


## eugenia

A czy 60 zł (bez rachunku) za zrobienie m2 dachu to dużo ? 

Ta cena obejmuje "wszystko" czyli położenie więżby, pełne deskowanie, papowanie, położenie dachówki, obróbki blacharskie, podbitka i orynnowanie.

Okna dachowe osobno - cena 150 za wprawienie.

Dach prosty dwuspadowy, z tym że z jednej strony jest zadaszony taras na 4 słupach.

Powierzchnia dachu - ok. 220 m2.

----------


## photos

napewno to nie jest duzo...wydaje sie troche az za malo...pieszesz o dachowce...a blachodachowka wychodzi okolo 30 zl na gotowo za m2. Plus okolo 20 zl za m2 wieźby, za deskowanie i papowanie od 12 do 15 zl za m2 tez trzeba zaplacic. To juz wychodzi okolo 65 zl. A Ty piszesz ze to dachowka...Obejrzyj dachy wykonane przez tego fachowca...jezeli wszystko jest ok to oplacalny interes i to bardzo

----------


## yaacek

Myślę ze cena zależy od regionu z jakiego ekipa wykonuje ten dach, u mnie dachowcy wzięli 50 zł za metr dachy z więzbą oraz dachówką ceramiczną lącznie z rynnami ale bez podbitki dach kopertowy 280 m dachu to jest 14  tys

----------


## alphatom79

U mnie dach 240 m2 położenie więźby, cztery okna dachowe, dwa kominy, z orynnowaniem i wszelkimi obróbkami, dachówka ceramiczna Tondach Figaro jak na razie najniższą ceną jaką nam zaproponowano to 60 zł za m2 czyli za cały dach 14400 zł, całkiem przyzwoita cena, może uda się coś jeszcze wynegocjować  :wink:

----------


## gkobe

dom romina g1 z archipelagu
dach 260m2  
wiezba, deska, papa, blachodachóka, 2 kominy, rynny oraz obrobka - 46złm2 - czas 6 dni

----------


## photos

cos krecisz...nigdy nie uwierze ze dekarze/ciesle wykonali te prace w 6dni. Sorry to jest 260 m2 dachu. Postawic więźbe, nabic deski, papę, laty, powyginac obrobki, zawiesic te obrobki, no i blachodachowka. Chyba z 15 ich tam musialo byc...takze nie przesadzajmy juz z tym chwaleniem sie, bo jeszcze komus wyjdzie ze trzeba bylo prosic aby dekarze mogli u niego robic, a czasu mieli dwa dni...

----------


## Andzia84

U mnie położenie folii, nabicie łat i kontrłat, położenie blachodachówki, pełne orynnowanie, wszystkie obróbki, dach 200 m2 dwuspadowy, z przodu daszek-24 zł za m2 (całość). Dodatkowo 4 okna dachowe (jedno po 200 zł) i dwa kominy (po 300 zł). Całość wyniosła mnie 6000  - 200 zł stargowałam :smile:  Robota zrobiona dokładnie, obróbki dopracowane więc chyba jest ok. Chociaż na koniec przyznali mi się, że między folią, a blachą gdzieś im młotek się zapodział. No ale...przyznali się  :smile:  Dach robiłam w październiku tego roku pod Warszawą. Jak to się mówi-chcieć to móc, wystarczy poszperać.

----------


## markii

Andzia jak działają pod Warszawą to prosiłbym o kontakt do tych dekarzy  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Qter

Cześć,

Ja kryłem dach papą (stropodach - dach płaski). Cieśla podał mi ceny za poszczególne usługi i tak się z nim rozliczałem - za więźbę z paraizolacją i pełnym dekowaniem (u mnie płyty OSB 22mm) to 35 PLN/m2, papa termozgrzewalna (2 razy) - 12 PLN/m2, rynna i podstawowe obróbki blacharskie w cenie (obróbki blacharskie pójdą po finalnym ociepleniu domu). Wielkość dachu 115m2 + dwie konstrukcje pod zadaszenie tarasów (ok. 40m2).  Czy to dużo za święty spokój? Niewiem...

PZDR

Qter

----------


## Kornacki

Pamiętam jak znajomy opowiadał chyba rok temu o kosztach wymiany pokrycia dachu. Fachowcy policzyli, że za blachę zefir lub sara z bud matu plus obróbki rynny, rury spustowe zażądali 17 tys. zł. a za robociznę kolejne 13 tys. zł. Dach miał raptem 160 metrów kw. No śmiech na sali.

Myślę, że podana cena 9 tys. zł wydaje się całkiem rozsądna.

----------


## Andzia84

> Andzia jak działają pod Warszawą to prosiłbym o kontakt do tych dekarzy 
> Pozdrawiam


Markii poleciało na priw  :smile:

----------


## gkobe

photos - sam nie mogłem w to uwierzyc.
Moze dlatego tak szybko, ze ekipa nie miała szefa, 5-6 osob ktore dziela sie po równo kasa i nie pytaja sie jedneg co kto ma robic??

----------


## biro

Mi ekipa powiedziała 75zł za m2 dachu (bez podbitek), więźba, dachówka, okna dachowe, obróbka z blachy i rynny ,  jest ok 190m2 projekt domu 
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m41f4ed1db50ca jak na dach 4 spadowy to chyba dobra cena, woj. małopolskie

----------


## photos

dobra dla wykonawcy...chociaz nie jest straszna...ale trochę grubo

----------


## biro

*photos* zrobili już więźbę a z tego co mówił kierownik budowy to solidnie zrobione,  tym się pocieszam

----------


## photos

No pewnie wiesz to jak z samochodami ktoś przychodzi i mówi ze przepłaciłeś bo ten rocznik taniej stoi, a ty patrząc na auto i widzisz ze lakier się błyszczy, ze masz klimę auto a nie manual, że ma szyby elektryczne w 4 drzwiach a nie 2 stwierdzasz ze warto było. I masz rację jak coś jest bardzo dobrze zrobione to nie warto pluć sobie w brodę tylko sie cieszyć.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak na ten projekt  75,- za 1 m2 bardzo przystępna cena. Rozbijmy to na drobne:
- więźba  30,-
- folia (zakładam takie krycie wstępne) 8,-
- kontrłaty i łaty 14,-
- dachówka 30,-
- okna połaciowe ( 6 szt.) to 10,- do 1 m2
- do tego obróbki, rynny, 2 kominy, 4 naroża, 6 koszy.
100,- za 1m2 nie byłoby drogo. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Płd. wielkopolska. dach 280 m2, koperta, dachowka Braas bałtycka, 1 wyłaz kominiarski, brak deskowania.
Więźba - 25zł/m2
Wszystkie pozostałe prace związane z pokryciem - foliowanie, łacenie, orynnowanie, obróbki kominow i krycie dachowką - 35 zł/m2

----------


## photos

No i to jest taka normalna stawka za więźbę i za dachówkę. Taniej jak ktoś by mi proponował to bym nie chciał bo obawiałbym się o jakość tych prac...A drożej no to wiadomo...po co przepłacać.

----------


## robert bartosz

jedną rzecz pomijacie prawie wszyscy dach to jak parasol czy czapka na głowie je sli jest zle zrobiona to kapie i cieknie i łatać trzeba a to kosztuje i kosztuje
za dobrą prace trzeba zapłacić a jeśli dobra praca to US i ZUS wykonawcę kosztuje
pęsja pracownika itd.
oszczędzasz nie sprawdzasz wcześniejszych prac i ich jakości potem mogą byc problemy
jestem wykonawcą i wiem ile pracy to kosztuje i ile z tego musze oddać do państwa
inwestor liczy tylko ze na dzień zarabiamy tak dużo ale to ja ponoszę wszystkie koszta i wystawiam gwarancje na wykonaną prace
jak do tej pory mam zadowolonych klientów choć nie jestem jak to się mówi tani
za solidnie wykonaną peace oczekuję że ja i moi pracownicy otrzymają uczciwą zapłate
a jeśli ktos pisze że ma dach w 6 dni to daj boże mu szczeście bo ja nie wierzę że wykonano go dobrze
pozdrawiam i życzę dobrych ,,czapek,,

----------


## T i A

Wieźba,deskowanie i papowanie dachu 160m2 cena 7000zł.

----------


## marcys20

ja za swoj dach dalem 10kzl za wiezbe wraz ze stropem i 13kzl za kpl krycie robenem+budowa komina+obrobki, rynny itp,itd...dach wielospadowy ok.250m2

----------


## averd budownictwo

> A czy 60 zł (bez rachunku) za zrobienie m2 dachu to dużo ? 
> 
> Ta cena obejmuje "wszystko" czyli położenie więżby, pełne deskowanie, papowanie, położenie dachówki, obróbki blacharskie, podbitka i orynnowanie.
> 
> Okna dachowe osobno - cena 150 za wprawienie.
> 
> Dach prosty dwuspadowy, z tym że z jednej strony jest zadaszony taras na 4 słupach.
> 
> Powierzchnia dachu - ok. 220 m2.


witam, jesli dach jest prosty czyli duspadowy i jest to dachówka zakladkowa (ok 12szt/m2) to cena i tak jest niska, a jesli dach jest bardziej skomplikowany to jest az podejrzanie tanio !!! ale tak juz jest z fachowcami i ich cenami z czarnej strefy. Brak rachunku = brak gwarancji!

----------


## TOMEKUN

Witam, czytając powyższe cenniki to nóż w kieszeni mi się otwiera- LUDZIE SZANUJCIE SWOJĄ CIĘŻKĄ PRACE. Dekarstwo to ciężki kawałek chleba (ale oczywiści nikt nikogo do tego nie zmusza) - prawdziwy dekarz kształci się latami,częstokroć zakrywa partactwa murarzy i cieśli (bo nasza robota zawsze jest "na wierzchu" i wszystko musi być wykonane na 100%) przeważnie pracujemy  w ciężkich warunkach pogodowych - albo gorąco albo zimno itp. i jeżeli  mamy  działać zgodnie z prawem to ceny muszą być wyższe - jeżeli policzy się robocizne, podatki, zusy to wiele z podanych powyżej przykładów jest zrobionych z minimalnym zyskiem.
Oczywiście nie musicie się ze mną zgadzać ale takie jest moje zdanie i z moich obserwacji wynika że niestety wiele dobrych firm nie może się rozwijać bo stosują za niskie stawki, bo liczy się że " mają robote". Pozdrawiam Tomek

----------


## Gębal

No cóż, mnie metr dachu wynosi 240 zł. Z materiałem w tym orynnowanie. Karpiówka w łuskę i dwa wole oka. Dach bez udziwnień, kopertowy. Nie wiem czy to mało, czy dużo. Ogólnie nie odbiega chyba od innych wyliczeń, jak się wszystko pododaje... Oczywiście z umową i gwarancją. Płatność 100% po odebraniu dachu.

----------


## photos

> Witam, czytając powyższe cenniki to nóż w kieszeni mi się otwiera- LUDZIE SZANUJCIE SWOJĄ CIĘŻKĄ PRACE. Dekarstwo to ciężki kawałek chleba (ale oczywiści nikt nikogo do tego nie zmusza) - prawdziwy dekarz kształci się latami,częstokroć zakrywa partactwa murarzy i cieśli (bo nasza robota zawsze jest "na wierzchu" i wszystko musi być wykonane na 100%) przeważnie pracujemy  w ciężkich warunkach pogodowych - albo gorąco albo zimno itp. i jeżeli  mamy  działać zgodnie z prawem to ceny muszą być wyższe - jeżeli policzy się robocizne, podatki, zusy to wiele z podanych powyżej przykładów jest zrobionych z minimalnym zyskiem.
> Oczywiście nie musicie się ze mną zgadzać ale takie jest moje zdanie i z moich obserwacji wynika że niestety wiele dobrych firm nie może się rozwijać bo stosują za niskie stawki, bo liczy się że " mają robote". Pozdrawiam Tomek


Wiesz masz rację....Ale...
Gdyby ten dekarz miał te firmę zarejestrowaną....ok
Gdyby zatrudniał więcej niż siebie, czyli wszystkich pracowników...ok
A tak to On chce więcej kasy bo ma działalność....daje gwarancję, ale też w pewien sposób oszukuje państwo. Bo jeśli nawet ma tę działalność to w większości przypadków zatrudniony jest sam, no góra dwóch ludzi liczy sobie firma...Tak więc nie rozumiem oburzenia....
Druga sprawa...Jeżeli jak już ustaliliśmy dekarz ma firmę i prowadzi ja jak należy...bez ściemy płaci podatki, zatrudnia ludzi ma prawo oczekiwać a nawet żądać wyższych stawek za swoją pracę....Ale czy ja jako potencjalny klient, który pracuje w jakiejś tam branży na etacie i szef płaci mi powiedzmy 1,5 tys na rękę a resztę daje pod stołem jestem w stanie sprostać jego wymaganiom?? Kiedy mnie oszukują i nie płacą za mnie należnych podatków to czy ja będę się przejmował że płacę komuś sumy netto?? Czy ja będę się przejmował że przez moją postawę ktoś inny nie będzie miał zapłaconych składek emerytalnych jak należy?? NIE...ale nie dlatego że mnie to nie rusza ale powodem jest to że mnie na to nie stać...przez takie zachowania innych ludzi....Błędne koło...
A dekarze chcąc mieć pracę muszą zrobić taniej...I nie ma tu do rzeczy szanowanie swojego fachu i takie tam
I niestety ciężko będzie zmienić te świadomość wśród naszych krajanów...

----------


## Jan P.

Na dachu nie oszczędzisz . Teraz weżmiesz  partaczy  za pół ceny  to póżniej  zapłacisz 2 x za poprawki.  To nie  krzywe tynki czy nierówna  fuga . Te niedoróbki  nie skutkują  awarią , katastrofą  . Dlatego jeszcze raz  powtarzam ;  Brać sprawdzonych fachowców. Porozmawiać z poprzednim inwestorem. Jan.

----------


## photos

Ale kto mówi o partaczach i o oszczędzaniu...ja przedstawiam sytuacje jak istnieje na naszym rynku i tłumaczę dlaczego dekarz pracują za mniejsze stawki...a jak pracuje za mniejsze to sam kombinuje z podatkami...to samo się nakręca
Nie piszcie że dekarz bez działalności to partacz i później szukasz wiatru w polu...Bo tak nie jest. Rynek tak niestety ukształtował nam branże budownictwa że gdyby nie kredyty to nikt nie chciałby tej faktury...bo i po co...a faktura nie jest jedynym dowodem na wykonanie dachu przez wykonawcę. Można śmiało spisać umowę...wykonawca może dać gwarancje. A dekarz który działa na rynku lokalnym X lat nie będzie partaczył bo zależy mu na dobrej opinii...A gdy zdarzy się jakiś przeciek poprawia bez słowa...A przynajmniej brygady z którymi ja współpracuję....I wiem że robią wszystko według jak najlepszej wiedzy, by nie tracić czasu na ewentualne poprawki a zająć się kolejnymi zleceniami

----------


## Gębal

A czy ja mógłbym zupełnie odwrócić tok myślenia i napisać, że sytuacja taka jest na naszym rynku, dlatego, że dogadujemy się z dekarzami? A gdyby każdy chciał mieć fakturę lub paragon to też by tak było? A czemu bierzesz paragon idąc po buty do sklepu? Przecież ten sklep też nie zniknie z dnia na dzień pewnie...

----------


## photos

Pomijając kwestie gwarancyjne bo jak napisałem nie ma z tym problemów...chyba że ekipa pochodzi nie wiadomo skąd i pracuje tu sezonowo.

A paragon bierzesz dla tego że nie zrobi Ci różnicy czy go weźmiesz czy też nie czyli i tak Vat musisz zapłacić.

A jak od wykonawcy nie weźmiesz papierka to nie płacisz dodatkowo 7%.
Jestem przekonany że jakby buty bez paragonu kosztowały taniej duża część ludzi korzystałaby z tego...  :smile: 

Ja absolutnie nie twierdzę że to jest dobre podejście do tematu....też chciałbym aby wszystko było uczciwie i od początku do konca zrobione jak należy...Ale u nas jest jeszcze tak mentalność społeczna...jak ktos zakombinuje to się cieszy że taki zaradny jest...
Może w następnych pokoleniach coś sie zmieni...
A przede wszystkim tak jak napisałem jak potencjalny klient bedzie uczciwie wynagradzany za pracę to może wtedy bedzie uczciwie płacił ze pracę którą on zlecił....

----------


## Gębal

Myślę, że to nie miejsce na takie społeczne rozważania ostatecznie. Akurat moje podejście jest proste, chciałbym wymagać i płacę, aczkolwiek życie w różny sposób to weryfikuje. Zgadzam się też, że dach w domu to bardzo, bardzo ważna rzecz, a jednocześnie może być najlepszą ozdobą. Za samą robociznę (więźba, rynny, okna, dachówka, membrana, łaty itp) płacę 110 brutto/m2.

----------


## Jan P.

To dopłać jeszcze 20 zł  i zmień membranę na deski + papa. Jan.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... szef płaci mi powiedzmy 1,5 tys na rękę a resztę daje pod stołem .... Kiedy mnie oszukują i nie płacą za mnie należnych podatków to czy ja będę się przejmował że płacę komuś sumy netto?
> I niestety ciężko będzie zmienić te świadomość wśród naszych krajanów...


Skoro się na to godzisz to do kogo masz pretensje?! No i właśnie ciężko jest zmienić swoją świadomość! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## photos

> Skoro się na to godzisz to do kogo masz pretensje?! No i właśnie ciężko jest zmienić swoją świadomość! Pozdrawiam.


Ja sie nie godzę, nie musiałem z resztą, piszę o potencjalnym kliencie. Jesteś strasznie mądry w tych swoich radach ale nie pomyślałeś ze godzi się na to większość...bo chcą pracować....taka jest prawda...
A  dlaczego nie komentujesz tematu zatrudnienia wszystkich swoich pracowników...Co też ciężko zmienić swoją świadomość?? A jak masz zarejestrowanych to pewnie też na najniższą krajową. i co też powiesz swojemu pracownikowi że to jego wina bo się na to godzi??
Ja brygadom z którymi współpracuje przedstawiam sprawę jasno...Ci co mają działalność i prowadzą ją jak należy dostają ode mnie więcej zleceń i oczywiście za większe pieniądze

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Piszesz dość niejasno albo tak jak Tobie wygodnie. Ja prowadzę firmę legalnie i legalnie zatrudniam pracowników, płacę im zasiłki chorobowe i udzielam płatnych urlopów. Na swoje usługi wystawiam faktury i udzielam gwarancji. Wszystkie transakcje z osobami fizycznymi są rejestrowane przez kasę fiskalną. Każdy pracownik ma wolną wolę i jak mu warunki nie odpowiadają zawsze może zmienić firmę. I to tyle w tej sprawie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

> A jak masz zarejestrowanych to pewnie też na najniższą krajową.


* photos* prawda jest taka, że na firmę, która płaciłaby pracownikowi na papierze 2400netto nie stać Cię bez względu kim jesteś

Szanuję tylko Tych, którzy zatrudniają 100% pracowników legalnie.

----------


## photos

Oooo prosze...
A skad taka wiedza na temat mojego stanu finansowego??
Jakim cudem wiesz czy stac mnie na cos czy nie. Poza tym nie rozumiem troche idei Twojej wypowiedzi...
Kimkolwiek jestem nie stac mnie na pracownika co zarabia 2400 netto?? W jakim sensie?? Bo nie rozumiem?? Ja nie jestem dekarzem...nie zatrudniam pracownikow jesli o to chodzi. Ale prosze rozwin bo ciekawi mnie Twoja mysl

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Myśl jest bardzo prosta po prostu nie stać by Cię było na zlecenie takiej firmie wykonania Twojego dachu gdyż 1 m2 musiałby kosztować około 300,- (sama robocizna). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## photos

chyba nie ten tok rozumowania...kupilbys mlotek za 500 zl wiedzaz ze taki sam jest w drugim sklepie za 50 zl?? Czy jak nie kupisz tego za 500 zl bedzie oznaczac ze cie na niego nie stac??

Poza tym skad te kwoty...z taka cena to raczej konkurencyjny nie jestes...

----------


## andrzej belka

generealnie ANDRZEJ ma racje , a czy konkurencyjnosc jest wazna w momencie gdy wykonuje sie swoją robote na odpowiednim poziomie, zawsze znajdzie sie ktos kto woli miec dobrze niz tanio, nawet czesto sie to zdaza jak ostatnio zauwazylem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> chyba nie ten tok rozumowania...kupilbys mlotek za 500 zl wiedzaz ze taki sam jest w drugim sklepie za 50 zl??.


No właśnie nie ten tok rozumowania bo ten młotek za 50 zł nigdy nie będzie taki sam jak ten za 500 zł!! 
To Forum jest dobitnym dowodem na nieroztropne decyzje inwestorów, którzy później proszą o pomoc w rozwiązaniu swoich problemów z dachem. Mało to razy piszą: zapłaciłem ale nie mam gwarancji ani rachunku, dałem zaliczkę bez pokwitowania, nie spisaliśmy umowy itp. Takie usługi są zdecydowanie tańsze i nie mają się nijak do wykonawstwa sprawdzonych, renomowanych firm. Wykonawcy pracujący na czarno nie są dla mnie żadną konkurencją. Ja nie muszę być konkurencyjny po prostu nie wszystkich stać na moje usługi i to normalne. Ja to rozumiem i dla tego za darmo doradzam na tym Forum. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## photos

czyli uwazasz ze inni sa gorsi od ciebie...pracuja za nizsze stawki to znaczy ze partacza...totalna pomylka

----------


## docent56

Photos twój sposób rozumowania jet charakterystyczny dla czasów komuny.Moja stawka za więźbę wcale nie musi być konkurencyjna cenowo.Wole nie robić więźb niż  odwalać powszechnie spotykaną "kaszanę".

----------


## photos

ja nie jestem potencjalnym klientem, nie jestem tez dekarzem...ja pracuje w firmie sprzedajacej pokrycia dachowe i wspolpracuje z ekipami dekarskimi za zasadzie podwykonawstwa. Stawki o kotych piszecie sa nieosiagalne na moim rynku...ja nie podpisuje umow z klientem na takie kwoty a co dopiero z dekarzem...i nigdy nie pozwolilbym sobie na wspolprace z partaczami bo calosc markuje moja firma...czyli ja za wszystko odpowiadam...i nie moze byc mowy o zadnych grubszych poprawach...szkoda na to czasu i pieniedzy...dlatego nie piszcie tu o tym czy mnie na cos stac czy nie bo to zupelnie inna sprawa...

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Photos, jaki masz rejon kraju i jaką firmę prezentujesz ?

----------


## photos

Z mazowsza...Nazwy firmy nie chciałbym podawać z zupełnie prywatnych pobudek...nie chodzi mi o żadną kryptoreklamę bądź coś w tym stylu...Poza tym ja nie reprezentuję tutaj firmy...wypowiadam się jako prywatna osoba i chciałbym aby tak pozostało

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Spoko  :smile:  Ja działam na dolnym śląsku.

W tym roku miałem zrobione dwie wyceny na bardzo fajne daszki , jeden 250zł za m2 drugi 320zł m2. Bardzo chciałem je zrobić bo rajcują mnie takie konstrukcje ale niestety dachy wykonał ktoś inny . Jeden dach na 100% zrobili ukraińcy za mniej niż 1/3 mojej stawki z drugim to nawet nie wnikałem bo n ie miałem na to zbytnio czasu

około 80% moich wycen pozostaje bez odpowiedzi. Wnioskuje że nie trafiam w średnią krajową  :smile:  Jeszcze nigdy nie robiłem dachu dla kogoś poznanego przez neta, najczęściej po wycenie z grubsza urywa się kontakt  :smile:   Uważam że nie zarabiam za dużo bo nie stać mnie na wszystkie zachcianki. Na szczęście znajduje od czasu do czasu kogoś kto zaryzykuje i zleci mi robotę. Pozdrawiam

----------


## photos

u nas rynek mocno opanowali deweloperzy...dla mnie jest super bo jak wejde z materialem to przewaznie na cale osiedle ale robocizna nie moze byc wysoka bo to po prostu nie przejdzie...zbyt duza konkurencja...a jednak dla mnie priorytetem jest material...Dekarze z kolei chcac miec zapewniona prace na wielu budowach bez przerwy godza sie na wiele nizsze stawki...tak to wyglada u mnie i o 300 zl moge tylko pomarzyc. Stad te wszystkie moje dywagacje odnosnie stawek za robocizne...a odpowiadajac na watpliwosci czy mnie na to stac...hmm moze stac, moze nie ale u mnie tyle to nie kosztuje wiec nie ma nad czym sie zastanawiac i nie mowcie mi ze mam tok myslenia rodem z komuny.

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

U dewelopera każdy wykonawca pracuje za pół darmo i to jeszcze pod presją podpisanej umowy, która zabezpiecza wyłącznie interes generalnego wykonawcy a nie chroni podwykonawcy. Potknąć się można bardzo łatwo i deweloper tylko na to czeka.

----------


## Jan P.

W tym roku robiłem poprawki w nowo-oddanym  budynku. Lokatorzy nie mogli doprosić się dewelopera o poprawne obrobienie kominów. Jan.

----------


## T i A

To ja się wypowiem od strony inwestora.
Z własnego doświadczenia i relacji znajomych wiem,że po 97% wykonawców trzeba poprawiać.Extremalnie ciężko jest znaleźść ekipę nad ,którą nie trzeba stać i sprawdzać co chwilkę co robią, a raczej jak robią.
Cena to druga rzecz.
Wiedzę,że na forum jest moda na wybieranie najdroższych fachowców bo oni są najlepsi-takie panuje przeświadczenie.
Jeżeli ktoś swoją pracę wykonuje rzetelnie to też tak należy go wynagradzać.
Należy też dodać,że niektórym wykonawcą trochę się w ostatnim czasie po przewracało z tymi cenami w głowach i to nie polega dyskusji.
Znam wykonawców,którzy nie mają drogich cen,a są mistrzami w swoim fachu.Pracy mają na 3 lata do przodu i nie przewraca im się od tego w głowie.
Nie które osoby zamawiają u nich następne terminy,nie wiedząc co będą jeszcze robić.
Panowie wykonawcy ceńcie się,ale w granicach rozsądku.

----------


## kamyk68

*TiA  * święta racja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mistrz Jan i udało Ci się bo jakoś wątpię!!!!!!!!!!!!!(Krowa co dużo ryczy to mało mleka daje!!!!!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"photos" to, że nie jesteś dekarzem to widać z Twoich wypowiedzi. Czy materiały pokryciowe też sprzedajesz za 1/3 wartości?! Czy wiesz co to damping? Współczuję firmom dekarskim, które muszą pracować za głodowe stawki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Do szanownych inwestorów,
Jest wolny rynek i można wybrać kogo się chce nie rozumiem więc dlaczego pretensje do wykonawcy, że ma wygórowane stawki. Jak komuś nie pasują to trudno. Życzę trafnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## photos

ehh andrzej...ty zawsze wiesz najlepiej i pewnie z tym zejdziesz z tego swiata...ale najpier wybierzesz sobie trumne...bo ty przeciez znasz sie najlepiej...
Damping...hmm czyzby chodzilo ci o zmowe cenowa czyli zawyzanie cen wsrod liderow rynku??...skoro masz klientow na takie ceny to moze zmowiliscie sie z reszta ekip...
a sprzedawac to ja moge sobie po jakiej chce cenie...czy ktoremus z inwestorow to przeszkadza??? Watpie...
Jesli nizsze stawki sa dla ciebie glodzeniem to jestes snobem...bo ekipa u mnie robi dwa dachy w miesiacu srednio po okolo 8-10 tys...jakos nie gloduja i nie wegetuja...a kupuja coraz lepsze sprzety i auta. Podejrzewam ze w swoje domy tez inwestuja...
A moze nie?? Ja nie wiem...ale ty wiesz napewno

----------


## desmear

> W tym roku robiłem poprawki w nowo-oddanym  budynku. Lokatorzy nie mogli doprosić się dewelopera o poprawne obrobienie kominów. Jan.


no widzisz i sam potwierdzasz wersje, że wszystkie umowy to sobie można...bo chyba nie wątpisz, że z developerem wszystko było na umowie.

a co druga rada to że trzeba legalnie z fakturą i umową bo to nas ochroni. prawda jest taka, że g... ochroni. papier to tylko złuda spokoju. jak przychodzi co do czego jest nic nie warty.

----------


## Jan P.

Kamyczku , daruj sobie . To niskie.  Jan.

----------


## T i A

Nie ma co nerwować.Nie wątpliwie jest to temat rzeka.

Jeżeli rzetelni wykonawcy,bo tylko o takich rozmawiamy by nie mieli kosmicznych czasami cen,nie byłoby zauważalnego nawet na tym forum zjawiska typu "tymi ręcami".
Dużo inwestorów nie może znależść opowiedniego wykonawcy z realna (w jego  odczuciu ceną za usługę) i wykonuje ją sam bez utraty jakości usługi.
Do czego zmierzam.Dużo usług ma za wysoką cenę i inwestorzy wykonują ją sami bez problemu,oszczędzając mnóstwo kasy,której by w tym czasie nie zarobili.

Panowie wykonacy.Jeżeli partaczycie swoją prace to =bezrobocie.Jeżeli wykonujecie perfekcyjnie swoją pracę,ale macie za wysokie stawki to = bezrobocie..Zgodziecie się ze mną?

----------


## T i A

Co do umowy,czy faktury to jak znajdziesz uczciwego wykowcę to i bez tego przyzna sie do błedu i naprawi go.Ten nie myli co nic nie robi - nie prawdaż?
Natomiast inny podpisze umowę da fakturę i w razie reklamacji będzie się migał jak tylko bedzie mógł od naprawy.

----------


## kamyk68

> Kamyczku , daruj sobie . To niskie.  Jan.



Zabolało????????????????????Miałop zaboleć!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jan P.

Kamyk. Coś mi się zdaje , że masz problem . Idż do odpowiedniego lekarza. Jan.

----------


## docent56

Janie,Kamyk nie skorzysta z twojej rady bo musiał by odwiedzić co najmniej 33 lekarzy .

----------


## T i A

Taka dyskusja nic nie wnosi do tematu Panowie

----------


## docent56

> Taka dyskusja nic nie wnosi do tematu Panowie


Dla mnie jest to bardzo pouczająca dyskusja  a zwłaszcza ciekawe są Twoje wypowiedzi.Będę je brał pod uwagę  w kontaktach z inwestorami.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

"Panowie wykonacy.Jeżeli partaczycie swoją prace to =bezrobocie.Jeżeli wykonujecie perfekcyjnie swoją pracę,ale macie za wysokie stawki to = bezrobocie..Zgodziecie się ze mną?"

Przeglądałem zdjęcia w twoim dzienniku. Na zdjęciach zauważyłem kilka błędów budowlanych. 

Nie będę tego komentował ponieważ to ty wyznaczyłeś jakość doborem wykonawców.

----------


## desmear

> Przeglądałem zdjęcia w twoim dzienniku. Na zdjęciach zauważyłem kilka błędów budowlanych. 
> 
> Nie będę tego komentował ponieważ to ty wyznaczyłeś jakość doborem wykonawców.


nie zaglądałem do tego dziennika i nie wiem, jakie tam są błędy, ale...

w mojej okolicy budują się obok siebie dwa domy. jeden mój, drugi sąsiada.
kiedyś szef ekipy budowlanej od sąsiada wziął mnie na stronę i zaczął litanie jakie błędy zrobiła "moja" ekipa.
kilka dni później szef "mojej" ekipy w ramach nauki dla mnie wytknął wszystkie błędy zrobione przez tamtych.

obie firmy znane i sprawdzane na podstawie kilkunastu zrealizowanych, stojących chałup i zadowolonych użytkowników.

 :smile:

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Weź pod uwagę że TiA prawdopodobnie też jest zadowolonym inwestorem i z pewnością poleci wykonawców dalej.  :smile:

----------


## Jan P.

U    T i  A  przed przybiciem desek   trzeba było ocieplić skosy ścian .  O ile nie są za  wysoko wymurowane.Jan.

----------


## T i A

> Dla mnie jest to bardzo pouczająca dyskusja  a zwłaszcza ciekawe są Twoje wypowiedzi.Będę je brał pod uwagę  w kontaktach z inwestorami.


Chodziło mi o "ton" ostatnich dwóch postów.

----------


## T i A

> "Panowie wykonacy.Jeżeli partaczycie swoją prace to =bezrobocie.Jeżeli wykonujecie perfekcyjnie swoją pracę,ale macie za wysokie stawki to = bezrobocie..Zgodziecie się ze mną?"
> 
> Przeglądałem zdjęcia w twoim dzienniku. Na zdjęciach zauważyłem kilka błędów budowlanych. 
> 
> Nie będę tego komentował ponieważ to ty wyznaczyłeś jakość doborem wykonawców.


Fajne wytłumaczenie.
Napisz jakie to błędy.O nie których już wiem.
Bardzo jestem ciekaw co Ty zauważyłeś.

----------


## T i A

> Weź pod uwagę że TiA prawdopodobnie też jest zadowolonym inwestorem i z pewnością poleci wykonawców dalej.


Niestety nie polecę moich wykonawców.Prawie mógłbym polecić cieśli,ale popełniłem błąd i nie polecę ich innym inwestorom.Jak na razie pracowały u mnie 4 wykonawców i pracowali na sporych stawkach,wynik zawsze jest coś do poprawy po każdym.
Najlepszej ekipie mogę wystawić ocenę 8 w skali 10.
Wcale nie jest powiedziane,że u innego inwestora za tą pracę dostali by 10 i polecali ich dalej,ale to juz inna historia.

----------


## T i A

> U    T i  A  przed przybiciem desek   trzeba było ocieplić skosy ścian .  O ile nie są za  wysoko wymurowane.Jan.


Masz racje MistrzuJanie.Są.
Widzisz i tu mamy najlepszy przykład ,że nie zawsze droga ekipa przełoży się na najwyższą jakość prac.
Nie była to ekipa tania,a i tak nie zagwarantowało mi poprawnie wykonanej pracy.
I tak nie jest źle.Na forum widziałem większe partactwa,ale nie do nich się powinnyśmy odnosić,a wzorowo wykonanej pracy.
Niestety takich mamy wykonawców,trzeba się cieszyć,że wogóle coś zrobią o ile przyjdą,a do tego każą sobie słono płacić za te partactwa.
Oczywiście nie tyczy się to do wszystkich wykonawców.

----------


## Jan P.

Murarz powinien to poprawić ( wyciąć przerwę ) . Dekarz  czy cieśla też na dywanik . Nie zwrócili uwagi. Zrób to bo będziesz miał mostki. Jan.

----------


## T i A

> Murarz powinien to poprawić ( wyciąć przerwę ) . Dekarz  czy cieśla też na dywanik . Nie zwrócili uwagi. Zrób to bo będziesz miał mostki. Jan.


Nie znam się na budownictwie,ale zwracałem im na to uwagę to powiedzieli,że ekipa od ocieplenia będzie wiedziała to miejsce ocieplić.
Będą poprawiać w przyszłym roku.
Już Zbyszek100 zwrócił mi uwagę na ten punkt.
Zapisane w notatniku do poprawy.

----------


## desmear

w moim domu byłby ten sam błąd. 
po pierwsze architekt "położył" na ścianie krokwie. to wyłapała moje ekipa twierdziła, że tak sie nie robi (co ciekawe nie wiedzieli dlaczego). Ponieważ - jak z wszystkimi tego typu sprawami - dostałem do namysłu trochę czasu doczytałem wszystko  i o tym dlaczego nie kładzie się na ścianie krokwi i o tym że trzeba tam styropian włożyć (gdybym nie doczytał, to szczytówki byłyby równo z krokwiami)

----------


## miejski

A ja niestety skosy mam zrobione na równo z krokwiami i już odeskowane  ::-(: 

Ekipa od dachów mówiła o zostawieniu ok. 10cm na skosach na ocieplenie. Murarze z kolei mówili, że to nie problem, bo i tak idzie ocieplenie ściany z zewnątrz ze styropianu do samego deskowania pod podprzybitką oraz wełna od wewnątrz więc problemu nie powinno być.

I widzę teraz, że podjąłem złą decyzję...

----------


## WaldemarRj

Ja się też dołączę, miałem przygodę z cieślą który na początku stwierdził że będzie około max do 22zł od metra. Gdy wróciłem do PL, pojechałem mu zapłacić, wtedy skasował za 180ma^2 dachu 6500!!! PLN (na śląsku mówi się: że zrobił z gęby dupę), w dodatku bez rachunku, gdy zapłaciłem to dodał że muszę jeszcze zapłacić "przyszłemu sąsiadowi za pomoc przy wciąganiu krokwi i dokręcić sobie szpilki na murłatach. Wydaje mi się że ten to pobił was wszystkich, wykonanie?-nie wiem bo się nie znam na tym, ale wygląda w miarę prosto. JEDNAK CO TO ZA FACHOWIEC KTÓRY KASUJE 36,11/22=1,6 RAZY WIĘCEJ powiedział: "NO BO TAK WYSZŁO, MUSIOŁ ŻECH TAM DUŻO MIERZIĆ I SIĘ NALOTAĆ"

----------


## WaldemarRj

Dodam jeszcze że w tym domu nie ma kominów (dom pasywny) i jest dwu spadowy, symetryczny.

----------


## T i A

> A ja niestety skosy mam zrobione na równo z krokwiami i już odeskowane 
> 
> Ekipa od dachów mówiła o zostawieniu ok. 10cm na skosach na ocieplenie. Murarze z kolei mówili, że to nie problem, bo i tak idzie ocieplenie ściany z zewnątrz ze styropianu do samego deskowania pod podprzybitką oraz wełna od wewnątrz więc problemu nie powinno być.
> 
> I widzę teraz, że podjąłem złą decyzję...


Jak nie masz ocieplenia jeszcze to da się to naprawić.
A mostek nie powstaje na zewnątrz czy wewnątrz tylko w górę tak po "chłopsku".Ciepło ucieka w górę najkrótszą drogą,która w dodatku nie jest zabezpieczona.

----------


## miejski

Albo czegoś nie rozumiem, albo jakiś "niekumaty" jestem. 
Jak to ciepło tamtędy do góry ucieka?

----------


## desmear

> Albo czegoś nie rozumiem, albo jakiś "niekumaty" jestem. 
> Jak to ciepło tamtędy do góry ucieka?


po prostej drodze, wnika z pokoju w ścianę i ścianą do góry przez całą jej szerokość, czyli przynajmniej 24 cm. nad ścianą jeśli nie dałeś ocieplenia, to jest tylko membrana i pokrycie.

----------


## T i A

> Albo czegoś nie rozumiem, albo jakiś "niekumaty" jestem. 
> Jak to ciepło tamtędy do góry ucieka?


Tak jak napisał to kolega wyżej.Tak jak prawa fizyki mówią,ciepło po/w ścianie idzie do góry i nie zagrodzoną powierzchnia ulatuje poprzez dach.
Zobacz u mnie w komentarzach Zbyszek100 zobrazował to graficznie.
Jak nie masz jeszcze zewnętrznego ocieplenia lub dachu wewnątrz to da się jeszcze to naprawić.

----------


## T i A

Wesołych Świąt Wszystkim Życzę!!!!!!

----------


## miejski

> po prostej drodze, wnika z pokoju w ścianę i ścianą do góry przez całą jej szerokość, czyli przynajmniej 24 cm. nad ścianą jeśli nie dałeś ocieplenia, to jest tylko membrana i pokrycie.


Teraz  jasne  :Smile: . Tyle że chyba nie jest tak źle skoro na zewnątrz na ścianie jest styropian, który jest tak docięty, że dotyka deskowania (mam pełne deskowanie i papę). Jakiś mostek to jest, ale chyba nie taki jak przy samej membranie.




> Jak nie masz ocieplenia jeszcze to da się to naprawić.
> .


Mam już styro na ścianie zewn. w rejonie podprzybitki. Wewnątrz wełny jeszcze nie ma. Więc jak to "naprawić"?

P.S. Mały off-topic się robi :-/

----------


## T i A

> Teraz  jasne . Tyle że chyba nie jest tak źle skoro na zewnątrz na ścianie jest styropian, który jest tak docięty, że dotyka deskowania (mam pełne deskowanie i papę). Jakiś mostek to jest, ale chyba nie taki jak przy samej membranie.
> 
> 
> 
> Mam już styro na ścianie zewn. w rejonie podprzybitki. Wewnątrz wełny jeszcze nie ma. Więc jak to "naprawić"?
> 
> P.S. Mały off-topic się robi :-/


Tu jeden tam jeden i się uzbiera.
Od środka trzeba z ściąć (piłą,kątówka z tarczą.itp)ściany szczytowe tak ,aby pomiędzy deskami a ścianą było miejsce na styropian(tyle co na zewnątrz grubości).
Pewnie wykonawcy będą marudzić ,a "po co to",a "ile Panu tego ciepła ucieknie" ble,ble ,ble......
Jak się jeszcze da to zrób.Jak nie zrobisz to później będzie żałował.

Wesołych.....

----------


## T i A

Nie jestem ekspertem w tych sprawach,ale jak coś to pisz u mnie w komentarzach.
Później się przeniesiemy do Ciebie,oby nie zaśmiecać.

Wesołych.....

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ehh andrzej...ty zawsze wiesz najlepiej i pewnie z tym zejdziesz z tego swiata...ale najpier wybierzesz sobie trumne...bo ty przeciez znasz sie najlepiej...
> Damping...hmm czyzby chodzilo ci o zmowe cenowa czyli zawyzanie cen wsrod liderow rynku??..


No gratuluję lotności umysłu! Nie stać Cię na nic lepszego? Nie potrafisz się merytorycznie wypowiadać a i z pisaniem sobie nie radzisz! No ale co się dziwić skoro nie wiesz co to dumping to z Ciebie żaden sprzedawca. Ot takie nic ale i tacy mają prawo żyć. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## T i A

Co raz bliżej Święta.......

----------


## photos

andrzeju... Przyznaje nie wiedzialem co to jest...no ale chyba dobrze to o mnie swiadczy...nie stosuje takiego procederu...skoro mowisz ze ponizej 300 zl za m2 to glodowa i psie pieniadze to robiac 2 dachy miesiecznie srednio 200 m2 chcialbys zarobic 120 tys...bo za mniej sie nie oplaca...tak??? Trzeba cenic swoja prace...??snobizm i pycha przez ciebie przemawia... Nic wiecej...skoro tak stawiasz sprawe to ty jestes dla mnie takim "nic"...napompowanym wszechwiedzacym  trolem... :smile:

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

*photos*  dziś jest Wigilia i daj już sobie spokój. 

Forum to nie miejsce do obrażania innych. 
Na marginesie to piszesz takie bzdury, że czytać się tego nawet nie chce.

----------


## photos

pewnie ze daruje...wszystkiego najlepszego i rodzinnych swiat dla wszystkich forumowiczow

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Fajne wytłumaczenie.
> Napisz jakie to błędy.O nie których już wiem.
> Bardzo jestem ciekaw co Ty zauważyłeś.


To nie tłumaczenie tylko komentarz., Zbędny ponieważ jesteś świadomy tego że perfekcyjne wykonanie i kosmiczna cena równa się bezrobociu . Masz zrobione przeciętnie i cacy  :smile: 

Błędy występują w pracach murarskich,ciesielskich i dekarskich.Jeśli chcesz abym je wszystkie opisał to proszę o więcej zdjęć pokazujących detale i proszę o projekt na maila. Jeśli mieszkasz niedaleko 58-100 świdnica to mogę podjechać i pogadamy na żywo  :smile:

----------


## T i A

> To nie tłumaczenie tylko komentarz., Zbędny ponieważ jesteś świadomy tego że perfekcyjne wykonanie i kosmiczna cena równa się bezrobociu . Masz zrobione przeciętnie i cacy


Sorry,ale zabrzmiało to jak tłumaczenie ,a nie komentarz.
Niestety chińszczyzna teraz jest na topie i nawet firmy znane ze wzorowej jakości top modeli produktu muszą się podpierać gorszej jakości modelami i marketingiem,aby trwać na rynku.Np.Szwajcarskie zegarki-prawdziwy zegarek to taki który "tyka" ,teraz jest ich w ofertach najlepszych szwajcarskich firm 10-20% reszta to zwykłe kwarce niewiele różniące się wnętrzem od tych z "targu".
Szwajcarski kwarc cena 1000-2000zł
Japońskie,Chińskie kwarce cena 10-800zł
Dodam tylko,żę w bardzo dużo przypadkach mają one ten sam kwarc.
Powtarzam,że za wzorową pracę trzeba należycie zapłacić.Problem w tym,że teraz partacze też chcą ogrom kasy za swoje partactwa i super ciężko jest wyselekcjonować tych ,którzy zrobią swoją pracę jak należy.
Większość osób woli nie ryzykować zatrudnić tych tańszy niż tych super drogich po,których czasami jest więcej poprawek tych tanich.Takie czasy.
Ceny usług budowlanych w kraju są naprawdę bardzo wysokie,pisze to jako emigrant znający ceny europejskie.Przy czym partactwo mamy już takie samo jak na zachodzie,a czasami nawet większe niestety. 
Można by długo dyskutować.




> Błędy występują w pracach murarskich,ciesielskich i dekarskich.Jeśli chcesz abym je wszystkie opisał to proszę o więcej zdjęć pokazujących detale i proszę o projekt na maila. Jeśli mieszkasz niedaleko 58-100 świdnica to mogę podjechać i pogadamy na żywo


Nie mieszkam w Twoim rejonie,kilkaset kilometrów nas dzieli.Super dzięki za chęci podjechania.Chyba,że jak już zrobię kawałek tarasu to na kawałem mięska i złoty napój zapraszam.
Zdjęcia jakich detali ,punktów Ci są potrzebne? 
Największą błędem jest właśnie projekt.Jest sporo zmian,wiec jest trochę różnic w stosunku do niby projektu.

----------


## lukasza

w tym roku postarałem się sprawdzić Wasz zażarty temat cen za prace dekarskie. Byłem na budowie u kolegi, który wziął jedną z najlepszych ekip w regionie (z region uznaję miasto 80 tys plus okolice, czyli razem teren 200-250 tys). Ekipa ta słynie z wykonywania jednej z najlepszych jak nie najlepszych więźb w regionie i bardzo dobrego krycia dachów. Na pewno każdemu komu robili są zadowolonymi klientami. Otóż oni teraz pracują na dachu prostym, 270m2. Za zrobienie jego w sezonie "martwym zimowym" biorą 23 tys, czyli 85PLN/m2. Jest to więźba, deskowanie, papowanie, co tam dalej trzeba, 2 kominy, 8 okien dachowych, rynny, bez podbitki. Robi to trzech pracowników plus szef. Zamierzają zrobić to teraz w 4 tyg. W sezonie letnim 2011 szef mówi, że weźmie za taką samą pracę od 25 do 28 tys zależy jaki klient się trafi, jak napalony na ich pracę, jaki szybki chce termin! Czyli w sezonie biorą za m2 dachu od 92 do 103PLN.
Pytam ile płaci. Jak wszędzie a nawet lepiej (bo pracownicy są legalnie zatrudnieni cały rok), czyli minimalna pensja na umowie plus resztę do ręki. 
Pensje za miesiąc pracy do ręki (akurat teraz dość krótki); pomocnik 2000, dekarz 3000, syn 3000, reszta szefa. Nawet jakby ich CAŁĄ pensję wypłacał legalnie z ZUSem to razem ma 8000 tys pensji, razy przelicznik podatki/ZUS ok 1,6. Daje to: 12800 (8000x1,6). Szefowi zostaje 10200 - koszta. Jakie i ile kosztów się pytam realnie: 1500 to benzyna, materiały ich eksploatacyjne (oczywiście na ty ma w hurtowni maks upust za to, że nie walczy o maks upust na elementy dachowe klienta, ale o kilkaset złotych straty klienta nie chodzi), 3000 liczy sobie kosztów amortyzacji sprzętu. Czyli 10200 - 1500 - 3000 = 5700 dla szefa netto. Jak klient chce z fakturą to dodatkowo VAT. W sezonie szef weźmie więcej za dach to mu dodatkowo zostanie o te 3,4,5 tys więcej, czyli 8-10 tys na miesiąc wyjdzie. Jak w sezonie przerobią węcej dachów bo pracują 10-12-14h to kasy będzie proporcjonalnie jeszcze więcej. A jak do tego dodam, że koszty w kalkulacji liczyłem z pensją w pełni opodatkowaną i "ozusowioną" to ma miejsce na kolejną oszczędność.

W MOIM (są inne droższe) regionie jak ktoś chce zrobić prosty dach za więcej niż 100m2 to jest to nie do przyjęcia! I wynika to z kalkulacji powyżej, tu dekarz nawet najlepszy, co zatrudni pracowników na czarno, i będzie robił w lato po 14h nie może wyjść z taką stawką bo wynika, że zarobi w sezonie min. 15 tys miesięcznie co oznacza, że jest wielu chętnych zrobić to dużo taniej.

inne wyceny tego dachu:
* 2 sprawdzone, dobre ekipy bez szały, ale i bez kompromitacji po pracy 18-20 tys. Brane do domków inwestora od 400-450 tys wzwyż
* 2 ekipy słabe, lipa, ale dach się nie zawali i co ciekawe nie cieknie (gorzej z całkowita estetyką) - 15-17 tys, brane na domki za 300-350 tys na kredyt, maks system gospodarczy
* 2 ekipy z piekła rodem co potem można ich zdjęcia na forum wstawić z tytułem "cieknie ...., wypacza się ..." 12-13 tys.

----------


## moonikac

10 tys, dach 200 m2, dwuspadowy, nad garażem niżej, dwa okna dachowe
woj malopolskie

----------


## moonikac

aha dachówka ceramiczna

----------


## swistak81

Ja w sierpniu 2010 płaciłem 31zl/m2. Baaardzo znana i polecana ekipa w mojej okolicy.
Dach 213m2, blachodachówka, obróbka jednego komina, 1 wyłazu i 1 okna dachowego. Dach prosty dwuspadowy.
Cena obejmuje wszystko (więźba z ładną obróbką krokwi, folia, łaty, podsibitka, obróbki, rynny).
A czas? - więźbę postawili w 8h (było ich 11 osób).
Później krycie - 2 dni (w pierwszy dzień 8 osób, w drugi dzień 5 osób, oba dni od 7-20tej). Uwijali się jak mrówki! (młode chłopaki + szef) Jestem zawaliście zadowolony...

----------


## photos

Wszystko się zgadza ale na tym forum doradcy będąc też dekarzami i cieślami trochę przesadzają z cenami. Nie wiem z czego się to bierze. Może dlatego że tu głównymi czytającymi są potencjalni klienci i chcą ich przygotować na wyższe ceny?? Szczerze się nad tym zastanawiam. Ale jak ktoś pisze że poniżej 300 zł za m2 dachu razem z więźbą to są psie pieniądze i że trzeba sie cenić  to śmiać mi się chce. BAUEN Skoro pracujesz w tej dziedzinie to jakieś doświadczenie na pewno masz. I przeważnie jeśli jest to dach pod blachodachówke to znając metry i patrząc na projekt można strzelić już stawkę. Bo dach jeśli ma np 200 m2 powierzchni to przeważnie drugie tyle mb obróbki czyli 400 m * 15 = 6 tys plus za okno dachowe około 250 zł za sztukę i komin około 200 zł. Za więźbę 30 zł za m2 to jest już naprawdę dobra cena. czyli 6 tys więźba plus 6 tys pokrycie plus powiedzmy ze 2 okna i komin daje nam sumę około 13 tys zł i dzieląc to przez 200 m dachu to wychodzi nam koło 64 zł za m2 do 70 to jest już naprawdę dobra cena....skąd te 200 czy 300?? nie mam pojęcia. Ale jak znajdę chętnego klienta to z pewnością tyle zaśpiewam  :smile:

----------


## Mirabillis

Cześc
Czytam tak te wasze posty i jestem mocno zdziwiona rozbieżnościami w cenach.Pracuje w tej branzy już ponad 10 lat i z ceną 300 zł za m2 pokrycia dachu poprostu nigdy sie nie spotkałam, zresztą nalezy dodac że woj.podkarpackie nalezy do tych w którym cena na usługi jest nizsza niż w innych rejonach Polski.I tutaj zachodzi pewna zależnośc którą zaobserwowałam,otóż tam gdzie ceny usług są wyższe cena materiałów jest niższa,i na odwrót tam gdzie usługi tańsze droższe materiały.Przykład pustaki Porotherm :ja swoje kupiłam w Rzeszowie w cenie 5,25 netto/szt. a kuzynka męża która buduje sie w Krakowie kupiła po 4,95.Tak samo było z betonem kupowali średnio 12 zł taniej na kubiku niż my,ale drożej zapłacą np. za elektrykę 55 zł za punkt a ja 35 zł.To jest oczywiście duże uproszczenie z mojej strony,ale potwierdza w jakimś stopniu moja teorię i zależności miedzy cenami usług i cenami materiałów.
pozdrawiam
Ja swój dach kryłam blachodachówką HPS na przełomie października czyli praktycznie szczyt sezonu gdzie ceny sa wyższe niż na początku sezonu czyli na wiosne.Zdecydowałam sie na ekipe kompleksową czyli taka która stawia krokwie z pokryciem dachowym czyli 2 w 1 bardzo czesto spotykaną.Dach prosty dwuspadowy z dwoma gołębnikami,4 okna dachowe,świetlik,wyłaz, 3 kominy,320 m2 połaci,standardowe obróbki(kosze,pasy podrynnowe,ofasowania boczne,obróbka komina,wiatrownice) w sumie 150 mb,łaty,montaż rynien za to wszystko zapłąciłam 12 tyś zł.Tak więc cena za m2 kompleksowego dachu wyniosła 37,50 zł co jest bardzo dobrą ceną,ale te usługe wykonywała zaprzyjaźniona firma i poprostu potraktowali mnie inaczej niż innych klientów.Gdybym była tzw.zwykłym klientem to musiałąbym zapłącic miedzy 55-65 zł/m2,a na początku sezonu 45-50 zł.I od razu zaznaczam ze firma jest solidna,uczciwa i zna sie na swoim fachu,zastrzeżen do ich pracy nie mam.Zresztą współparcuje z nimi od lat,wiem z kim mam do czynienia.
Ponieważ ta cena 300 zł troche mnie szokneła pozwoliłam sobie popytac wśród ekip z mojego regionu co i jak i naprawde nikt takich cen nie ma.To jakaś dziwna sprawa,moge tylko powiedziec że np.w rejonie Przemyśla czy Rzeszowa za dach taki jak mój zapłąciłabym średnio od 35zł do 65zł,cena uzależniona od jakości usług-wiadomo są firmy i firemki.I taki jest mniej więcej przekrój cen w podkarpaciu.Gdybym zdecydowała sie na dachówke zapłaciłabym średnio miedzy 55-85 zł/m2,ale to jest oczywiste że krycie dachówka jest droższe niż blachą.Trzeba też rozgraniczyc dach 2-spadowy od wielospadowego,bo cena tez jest uzalezniona od stopnia trudnosci dachu,ale podsumowując  200-300 zł za dach nierealna jak na warunki polskie.

----------


## T i A

> Może dlatego że tu głównymi czytającymi są potencjalni klienci i chcą ich przygotować na wyższe ceny??


Też odnoszę wrażenie,że na tym forum panuje przeświadczenie ,że "tanio zawsze znaczy źle i z błędami i to musi byc robione przez Pana Edzia ze szwagrem".
Natomiast drogo zapłacone znaczy dobrze zrobione.Zauważyli to inwestorzy z forum i dlatego powstają wątki typu "tymi ręcami".
Nie miałbym nic przeciwko,jeżeli było by tak w realnym życiu,że po "ozłoceniu" wykonawcy miałbym pewność wzorowej jakości wykonanego zlecenia.
Tak naprawdę trafić na dobrego wykonawce to jak "5" w totka.

----------


## swistak81

No właśnie, ja też jestem z podkarpacia i za więźbę+krycie blachodachówką za nieskomplikowany dach jest w okolicach 40zl/m2, a więźba+dachówka ~70zl/m2.
A swoją drogą wcześniej w postach widziałem wycenę na dach 130m2. CO TO ZA DACH? To ile wynosi powierzchnia użytkowa - 70-80m2?

----------


## tomek4

Witam,

Dach: dwu-spadowy, 40st, 2 jaskółki, 7 okien polaciowych, łącznie 240m2
Pokrycie: dachówka ceramiczna

1) Oferty na materiał oscylują wokół 27kPLN i zawieraja: pelne pokrycie dachowka Roben bornholm miedziana angoba wraz z dodatkami (czyli gasiory, skrajne, dachowki
wentylacyjne, spinki...), 7 okien Fakro FTS, pełne orynnowanie metal

2) Oferty na wykonawstwo czyli położenie dachówki, okien i rynien (wykonawca
SSO zostawia dom "pod papa") oscyluja wokol 35PLN/m2 + 150PLN za kazde okno

Polska północna. Ceny rynkowe, czy szukać dalej ? 

PS. Post dałem także na ceny wykonawców.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Bardzo drogo ,szukaj taniej albo sam spróbuj zrobić  :smile:

----------


## tomek4

> Bardzo drogo ,szukaj taniej albo sam spróbuj zrobić


Nie znam sie na tym. A ile jest "rynkowo" ?

----------


## Jan P.

Dachołaz  pewnie żartuje. Ceny  przynajmniej 3 x zaniżone. Jan.

----------


## kopa61

Witam, 
proszę o radę, właśnie prowadzę negocjacje w sprawie dachu projekt Alabaster. Dach wielospadowy ma powierzchnię 260m2, kont 45°, 4 okna dachowe 
Propozycje są następujące
1. pokrycie blachodachowką, folia, deskowanie, łaty, kontrłaty, orynnowanie, osadzenie 4 okien dachowych, cena 37 tys robocizna wraz z materiałem
2. pokrycie dachówką ceramiczną, folia, łaty, kontrłaty, 4 okna dachowe,orynnowanie, cena 36 tys robocizna wraz z materiałem
Co wybrać. Czy to drogo czy tanio. A może powinnam jeszcze czegoś dopilnować, coś powinno być zrobione dodatkowo. Dziękuję za wszelkie podpowiedzi.

----------


## tomek4

> Dachołaz  pewnie żartuje. Ceny  przynajmniej 3 x zaniżone. Jan.


Nie wiem, czy dobrze się zrozumieliśmy. 
Dekarz zastaje prosty dwuspadowy dach pokryty papą. Jego zadaniem jest przybicie łat, ułożenie dachówek i orynnowanie. Życzy sobie 35 zł/m2. Za okna chce osobno. Materiał daję ja.

Czyli rynkowa cena za powyższą czynność to coś w okolicach *105 zł/m2* tak ?

----------


## desmear

> Dachołaz  pewnie żartuje. Ceny  przynajmniej 3 x zaniżone. Jan.


Żartujesz prawda ?
Łódź, dwóch polecanych dekarzy (również przez lokalnych dużych dystrybutorów dachówek).
Ceny robocizny położenia dachówki (na zrobioną więźbę) 
- pierwszy 42 zł/m2, zna budowlańca który robił więźbę, więc wie jak jest zrobiona
- drugi 50 zł/m2, 

więcej nie dzwoniłem, dla blachy ceny robocizny oscylowały 32-38 zł/m2 z pełną obróbką

w cenie pełna obróbka (rynny, okapy, montaż 5 okien dachowych, 1 komin)

----------


## T i A

To chyba zakazane jest?
Jak nie zapłacisz to nie ma reklamy.

----------


## miejski

Projekt jak w mojej stopce. U mnie sytuacja przedstawia się następująco:
- ciesielka - 15 zł/m2,
- deskowanie - 9 zł/m2,
- papowanie - 8 zł/m2,
- podprzybitka 17 zł/m2,
- wyłaz dachowy - 150 zł/szt.
- okno dachowe - 230 zł/szt.
- dachówka - 20 zł/m2

----------


## photos

> Projekt jak w mojej stopce. U mnie sytuacja przedstawia się następująco:
> - ciesielka - 15 zł/m2,
> - deskowanie - 9 zł/m2,
> - papowanie - 8 zł/m2,
> - podprzybitka 17 zł/m2,
> - wyłaz dachowy - 150 zł/szt.
> - okno dachowe - 230 zł/szt.
> - dachówka - 20 zł/m2


To są w miarę normalne ceny netto. Jak bedziesz chciał fakture to na pewno dojdzi podatek VAT

----------


## DACxxxAZ

"Dach: dwu-spadowy, 40st, 2 jaskółki, 7 okien polaciowych, łącznie 240m2
Pokrycie: dachówka ceramiczna.

Jeśli karpiówką to od 70 zł za metr w koronkę ,100zł w łuskę z łaceniem, deskowaniem, papowaniem by cię wyniosło z mojej ręki

zakładkowa trochę taniej bo szybciej się robi. + dodatki  :smile: .

----------


## Jan P.

U porządnego fachowca , który nie zniknie w razie reklamacji na  jakieś  wsi ,  cena  za m2 oscyluje  > 100 zł. I gwarancja  powyżej 10 lat. Jan.

----------


## tomek4

> Jeśli karpiówką to od 70 zł za metr w koronkę ,100zł w łuskę z łaceniem, deskowaniem, papowaniem by cię wyniosło z mojej ręki


 Dachówka to esówka.

Druga wycena od zupełnie innej firmy to 10 000zł za 240m2 dachu czyli 42zł / m2 ale zawiera wszystko, także włożenie okien i fakturę VAT.

Co do cen > 100zł za m2 to Dachowłaz chyba jednak nie żartował, żeby to zrobić samemu...

----------


## Jan P.

Z dachami i wogule  w życiu jest  tak , że jeden jeżdzi  Mercedesem a drugi Fiatem. Jan.

----------


## photos

> Z dachami i wogule  w życiu jest  tak , że jeden jeżdzi  Mercedesem a drugi Fiatem. Jan.


Tylko na przykładzie aut widać czy to mercedes czy fiat. A na dachach bardzo często nie. Nie mowie o materiale tylko wykonawstwie. Oczywiście zdarzy się pseudo fachowiec i wówczas będą błędy ale spotkałem już wiele dachów  za grube pieniądze z rażącymi w oczy krzywiznami i przeciekającymi kominami. Jeśli ktoś myśli że płacąc dużo wiecej nabywa tym samym gwarancje idealnie wykonanego pokrycia to jest w błędzie. Najlepszą drogą doboru dekarza są rekomendacje a nie sugerowanie się ceną.

----------


## Jan P.

Zgadza się. Rekomendacja ale po 2 zimach. Wtedy jest sprawdzian. Jan.

----------


## Jan P.

P.s. Śmieszą mnie wypowiedzi typu : " 200 m2 zrobili przez 4 dni - jestem zadowolona .  Ja też bym chciała, daj mi na nich namiary. "  A potem płacz  i przepraszanie na forum , że polecała. Jan.

----------


## photos

No to tu jest jeszcze lepszy przykład



> dom romina g1 z archipelagu
> dach 260m2  
> wiezba, deska, papa, blachodachóka, 2 kominy, rynny oraz obrobka - 46złm2 - czas 6 dni


Nawet jak robiło ich 11 to ewidentnie robią na sztukę że się tak wyrażę. Na pewno nie ma tam takiej dokładności jak na dachach gdzie czasem standardowo coś nie pasuje i trzeba pomyśleć jak to zrobić aby było dobrze. Oczywiście życzę aby wszystko było ok. Przede wszystkim rozwaga i rekomendacje

----------


## T i A

> Z dachami i wogule  w życiu jest  tak , że jeden jeżdzi  Mercedesem a drugi Fiatem. Jan.


Albo płaci z Mercedesa (ewntualnie za jego jakość) a dostaje Fiata (jego jakość).
Idealny przykład:
http://www.poboczem.pl/naszym-zdanie...-zl,nId,318629

Niestety tak wyglądają wykonawcy i ch ceny i tylko "urodzeni w czepku" trafiają na tych dobrych i uczciwych.

----------


## T i A

Przykre,ale powszechne.

----------


## Jan P.

Szukajcie a znajdziecie . Powiadam Wam.  :yes:  Jan.

----------


## docent56

[QUOTE][Niestety tak wyglądają wykonawcy i ch ceny i tylko "urodzeni w czepku" trafiają na tych dobrych i uczciwych/QUOTE]

Bardzo pokrętna logika.Mnie wydaje się że aby znaleźć właściwego wykonawcę to też trzeba mieć sporo wiedzy życiowej i włożyć w to trochę trudu.A tak w ogóle to dziwne że w budownictwie pracują sami nieuczciwi  a budują sami uczciwi.Czy nie powinny być tu i tu  jednakowe proporcje?

----------


## Jan P.

W/g mojego doświadczenia  20-30 % inwestorów  próbuje  kombinować przy wypłacie.  Dlatego po 1-2 dniach biorę 80% za wyk.  pracę. Uzgadniam to wcześniej. Nie chce się na to zgodzić  to rezygnuję . Jan.

----------


## tomek4

> Dach: dwu-spadowy, 40st, 2 jaskółki, 7 okien polaciowych, łącznie 240m2
> Pokrycie: dachówka ceramiczna
> 
> 2) Oferty na wykonawstwo czyli położenie dachówki, okien i rynien (wykonawca
> SSO zostawia dom "pod papa") oscyluja wokol 35PLN/m2 + 150PLN za kazde okno


Kolejna wycena na 10 tys za komplet, od łat przez okna do rynien. FV. Czyli *41zł/m2*.

----------


## photos

Tomek4 poproś o referencje. Zobacz te dachy zapytaj właścicieli o odczucia i czy wszystko jest ok. I do dzieła. ni przejmuj się stwierdzeniami że poniżej jakiejś tam kwoty to chłam. Też chciałbym sprzedać swoje auto wartości 20 tys za 40 albo 50 tys. I widząc że jest chętny dać mi taka kasę z całych sił przekonywałbym go że nie warto kupować innych podobnych rocznikowo i w wyposażeniu za 20 tys.

----------


## T i A

[QUOTE=docent56;4515103]


> [Niestety tak wyglądają wykonawcy i ch ceny i tylko "urodzeni w czepku" trafiają na tych dobrych i uczciwych/QUOTE]
> 
> Bardzo pokrętna logika.Mnie wydaje się że aby znaleźć właściwego wykonawcę to też trzeba mieć sporo wiedzy życiowej i włożyć w to trochę trudu.A tak w ogóle to dziwne że w budownictwie pracują sami nieuczciwi  a budują sami uczciwi.Czy nie powinny być tu i tu  jednakowe proporcje?


1 
A tak nie powinno być.Jeżeli ktoś świadczy jakąś usługę to powinien wykonywać profesonalnie.
Nie doświadczony inwestor prawie cudem tylko może trafić na dobrego wykonawce.
Ba nawet ma większe szansze na zrobienie poprawnie czegoś samemu niż przez wykonawce.  

2
Nigdzie nie napisałem,żę w 100% wykonawcy są nieuczciwi a inwestorzy są nietykalni.

3
Powinno.
Porównaj skalę spapranych prac,a ilość niezapłaconych rachunków.

P.S 
Mam kolege zrobił remont mieszkania(wszystko).
Wykonawcy tylko z polecenia i małe targowanie ceny(90%startowała z najwyższych stawek z największych miast).
Ustalone ceny to dość wysokie stawki z jego miasta.
Po każdym z wykonawców były poprawki.Kilku rzuciła narzędziami i wyszła po wytknięciu spierniczonych prac z oburzeniem,że oni to nie zarobią jak bedą wykonywać wszystko poprawnie.
Wniosek to duża część polecanych wykonawców przez niedoświadczonych i nie douczonych inwestrów też tak na prawdę pierdzi..li robotę.
Dlatego napisałem,żę znalezienie dobrego wykonawcy to loteria.

----------


## T i A

> W/g mojego doświadczenia  20-30 % inwestorów  próbuje  kombinować przy wypłacie.  Dlatego po 1-2 dniach biorę 80% za wyk.  pracę. Uzgadniam to wcześniej. Nie chce się na to zgodzić  to rezygnuję . Jan.


A ja już nie płacę jak robota nie skończona.
Możliwa zaliczka ,ale nie większa od wykonanej pracy(50% wykonanej pracy).Z doświadczenia stanu surowego.

----------


## swistak81

> P.s. Śmieszą mnie wypowiedzi typu : " 200 m2 zrobili przez 4 dni - jestem zadowolona .  Ja też bym chciała, daj mi na nich namiary. "  A potem płacz  i przepraszanie na forum , że polecała. Jan.


Panie Mistrzu - twierdzisz, że to niemożliwe, nierealne itd, aby wykonać porządnie dach w tyle dni?
To co powiesz na mój dach (możesz zerknąć w dzienniku) zrobiony w niecałe 3 dni? 213m2 pokrycia.
I jak wspomniałem, wieloletnio sprawdzona ekipa (robili u kilku moich dobrych znajomych) - baaaardzo ceniona w okolicy.
Ich dachy stoją już od kilkunastu lat więc referencje wiarygodne, zajmują się tym bardzo długo. Nie obijają się na budowie! Organizację mieli perfekcyjną!
Podzieleni byli na 4 ekipy i każdy, KAŻDY wiedział co ma robić.
A ponadto - ileż oni dachów poprawiali...

----------


## Jan P.

Twój dach jest  dziecinnie prosty do pokrycia.  Brak  zbliżeń  i szczegółów  , żeby  ocenić  fachowość . Mimo zagrożenia  zazdroszczę Ci  rzeki  blisko domu. ( ryby). Jan.

----------


## swistak81

> Twój dach jest  dziecinnie prosty do pokrycia.


Dokładnie! I dlatego trzeba trochę ostrożniej z osądami wrzucającymi wszystkich do jednego garnka.




> Mimo zagrożenia zazdroszczę Ci rzeki blisko domu.


To tylko pozorne zagrożenie (nierealne)  :smile: . Wierz mi, gdybym nie był pewny w 200% że jest bezpiecznie - w życiu bym się nie podjął budowy na tej działce.
A miałem do wyboru 3 działki...

----------


## gkobe

Dokładnie! I dlatego trzeba trochę ostrożniej z osądami wrzucającymi wszystkich do jednego garnka.

photos - co w moim doszku jest trudnego, zeby sie zastanawiac jak go wykonac?? cena adekwatna do trudnisc

----------


## kilervirago

40 zł za metr kw dachu na gotowo.To aktualna cena dobrego dekarza w zachodniej wilekopolsce.

----------


## deathgs

W warmińskim 13.000 za dachówkę i 10.000 za dach konstrukcję, dach 230m2 raczej nie prosty. Ale cena jakaś chora.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No faktycznie "chora" bo za dachówkę bardzo tanio a za więźbę trochę za drogo. Trudno to jednak ocenić nie widząc dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## barszczu

Dach jak na zdjęciach, właśnie skończony kosztował mnie w Podkarpackiem 11.000 (folia, łacenie, krycie, rynny i rury spustowe, 2 kominy, 2 okna dachowe). Z drugiej strony domu jest jedna dodatkowa ściana szczytowa, a więc dwa kosze). Czy to dużo?

----------


## sylwerson

wszystko jest względne - trzeba wyznaczyć sobie górny pułap cenowy, sprawdzić ekipę, zrobić wycenę i ew. próbować negocjować

jeśli warunki wam nie pasują, szukacie dalej aż do skutku

ja mam wycenę na 57zł/m2 (membrana, łaty, kontrłaty, obróbki 3 kominów, 2 ogniomurki, orynnowanie, 4 okna połaciowe; nie ma podbitek)
wiem, że mogłabym znaleźć tańszą ekipę, ale już nie szukam - referencje robią swoje  :smile:

----------


## gentile

Witam.
Stary dom. Ile moze kosztować zdjęcie dachówki z dachu, demontaż starych łat, ułożenie nowych łat, folii, dachówki od nowa plus obróbki- wiatrownice, orynnowanie? Dom o powierrzchni ok 120m2, dwuspadowy dach.

----------


## zibik_eng

> Też chciałbym sprzedać swoje auto wartości 20 tys za 40 albo 50 tys. I widząc że jest chętny dać mi taka kasę z całych sił przekonywałbym go że nie warto kupować innych podobnych rocznikowo i w wyposażeniu za 20 tys.


To pojechałeś po bandzie... Nie porównuj ceny wykonania NOWEGO dachu do ceny jaką chciałbyś uzyskać za używany samochód...bo to dwie różne bajki. Jeżeli chcesz porównywać do ceny auta to napisz czy z taką samą ochotą kupiłbyś "nowe" auto z salonu którego cena byłaby niższa np o 50% od ceny tego samego auta faktycznie nowego. Nie wzbudziłoby żadnych "podejrzeń" dlaczego te ceny się tak drastycznie różnią??? 

W budownictwie rażące różnice w cenie wynikają głównie z:
- nielegalnej działalności i nieopłacania podatków
- braku jakiejkolwiek wiedzy technicznej





> 40 zł za metr kw dachu na gotowo.To aktualna cena dobrego dekarza w zachodniej wilekopolsce.


Rozumiem że ta cena to cena brutto z wystawioną fakturą i gwarancją na wykonaną pracę?

----------


## malkul

Nasz dach ma ok 200m2. Za robociznę płacimy 75zł/m2 w tym jest: roboty ciesielko dekarskie, obróbki blacharskie, montaż rynien, okien połaciowych.Województwo śląskie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Mój dach ma 1.000 m2 zapłaciłem 20,- za m2. Czy aby nie przepłaciłem bo nie mógłbym zasnąć z taką świadomością? No można mnożyć takie bezsensowne pytania czy wypowiedzi. Dach dachowi nie równy. Koszt wykonania dachu jest taki jaki zaproponuje wykonawca i nie znajdzie się tańszy. Jak ludzie nie maja co do garnka włożyć to wykonają to za pół darmo. Oczywiście nie mam nic do inwestorów bo to przecież naturalne, że szukają w miarę taniego wykonawcy. Współczuję wykonawcom, którzy z różnych przyczyn są zmuszeni do pracy za tak niskie stawki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

U mnie prosty dwuspadowy dach pow. 190 m, 3 okna dachowe.
Koszt (więźba, deskowanie, folia, dachówka, rynny, 3 kominy) 9500 zł netto.
Ekipa sprawdzona i polecona.

----------


## adamscool

Witam, szukam informacji kogo polecacie jeżeli chodzi o wieźbę dachową, ceny może nr telefonów na priva. Okolice śląska.

----------


## kupiecjudex

A 47000 PLN za 440 m2 (czyli 106 PLN za m2) dachu to dużo, czy normalnie... Więźba, deskowanie, papa, dachówka karpiówka w łuskę, dwa kominy, 12 okien połaciowych, dwa wole oka, obróbki blacharskie i rynny. Czyli cały dach od początku do końca - bez podbitki.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dość tanio. Przy takim dachu 140,- za 1 m2 nie byłoby drogo. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Dzięki za słowa pocieszenia  :smile: 
Cena niby robi wrażenie, ale fakt że jest kawał tego dachu.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To jest taki normalny dach natomiast cenę robi krycie w łuskę (podwójne łacenie), dwa "wole oczka" wymagające bardzo dużej pracochłonności, te 12 okien też coś wnoszą. Dobry efekt osiągniesz gdy firma wykona Ci kosze, obróbki kominów, okien i ewentualnie ścian bocznych na "nokach". Życzę satysfakcji z dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kupiecjudex

"nokach" ?? nie znam tego określenia, jak byś mogł opisowo. Spytam cieślę i dekarza w jednym, czy wie o co chodzi.
Na bokach z tego co mi wiadomo będą chyba jakieś dachówki skrajne a potem łupek, karpiówka b ędzie antracytowa angoba wiec powinno pasować. Ufam majstrowi dobry jest i się zna, powiedział że będzie dobrze wyglądać - to mu wierzę. Ale może można lepiej. Być może o to chodzi z tym "na nokach" .
Ja nie Ty Andrzeju, to majster mi to pewnie wyjaśni.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Są to ukryte obróbki nie wymagające żadnych innych uszczelek typu jakieś gąbki ani żadnych taśm uszczelniających. Twój dekarz z pewnością zna te rozwiązania.
Pisząc ściany boczne miałem na myśli np. boki lukarenek (facjatek). Oczywiście szczyty czy okapy wykończone łupkiem czy płytką włókno cementową to bardzo estetyczne i eleganckie wykończenie. Tym bardziej cena wykonania Twojego dachu staje się bardzo przystępna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Tak cena atrakcyjna. Na noki w pionie nakładka wcięta w ścianę. Ja noki podklejam do dachówki , żeby pod spodem nie było wilgoci. Jan.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Pokrzepiające są Wasze słowa Panowie.  :wave:

----------

